# Primarch conversion help



## cuthbert93 (Oct 12, 2008)

i have recently bought a necron C'tan the Deceiver (black one???) and wish to turn it into Sanguinius - remodel the body + add wings..... please help meeeee.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Not sure exactly what you are asking for specifically.


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

First off I think you mean Nightbringer as that is the model used in your example. 

And if that is an example of what you would like to accomplish your gonna need a few things.
To start a good size pair of wings 'wood elves giant eagle riders' are a good source. A space marine upper body preferably a blood angels one with lots of decoration or even Dante with the head, jetpack and legs removed. And a lot of greenstuff to fill in gaps and robes. and maybe an elf head with long hair.


----------

